

Cryptography: why modes matter, and why 'encrypted' is not always 'unreadable' - daveio
http://geekosaur.com/2010/12/the-geekosaur-guide-to-not-sucking-at-cryptography-part-one-mastering-modes-is-mandatory/

======
bhickey
You should give proper attribution for your images.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tux.jpg>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tux_ecb.jpg>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tux_secure.jpg>

------
daveio
Fair point, attributions modified.

